# Dodge Trucks



## hallpass (Feb 18, 2006)

Does anyone know who might have the best deals on Dodge Trucks around Houston.
2500
Diesel
4x4
megacab
automatic


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

try the new tomball dodge


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I bought my last truck at Northwest Dodge. If you go there, ask for Ken Baker. Great guy to deal with.

You might also try Henson Motors in Madisonville, they offer some great deals.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I got mine at Henson bought it over the phone delivered it picked up my trade sign the papers wham bam thankya mam! Then my wife found out !!!!!!! Then it was wham bam man !!!!!!LOL


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I see a lot of Dodge's with "Henson" advertising on the tailgate. I also hear a lot of radio commercials for the Tomball Dodge. I know a couple of guys that bought trucks from Tomball Ford (which I believe is the same owners) and they were pretty happy with their deal.

Good Luck!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I paid two hundred over dealer invoice a couple of years back on a dodge gasser at Lawrence Marshall in Hempstead.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

I just bought a new Mega Cab @ Spring Dodge and made a great deal. Talk to Steve Miller.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

clear lake dodge talk to MO in Internet sales......


----------



## qapd (Nov 10, 2004)

Henson, you won't be sorry


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I had bought my first dodge from weisner dodge in tomball but they didnt wont to play on the Mega cabs at all and didint wont to give enough on the trade so I walked !


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

*Henson - Sealy*

Bought my last two Dodges thru Henson. 1 in Madisonville that they delivered to my door. The last (2005) from thier Sealy store. Did all the work on the internet, gave me a price on a 2003 trade in (sight unseen) which was nearly $3000 higher than Clear Lake Dodge gave and did not waiver a bit when they saw it for the 1st. time. Phone and internet exchanges resulted in a final price of $350 under dealer invoice which was unheard of here in the Houston area. A real pleasure to deal with. They have earned first call status with me due to their honesty and sticking to thier word.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

your not gonna beat $350 under dealer invoice with a trade in sight unseen. I got ripped on some service on my 96 TCD at Hensen in Sealy so I can't say I like them in that department.


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Henson sealy hands down. Ask for Bart. Awesome guy, me, my buddy, and a couple of my cousins have bought from him, an excellent guy.


----------



## hallpass (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the info, I really appreciate it


----------



## 7 Dog (Oct 31, 2007)

Try Spring Dodge


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I just got a buddy a deal on a brand new crew cab, 2500, 6.4L diesel, 4x4, auto, SWB, alumn. wheels, satellite radio, black w/grey interior. List was just over $45K, he bought it for $31,995 + TTL. Mike Smith Dodge in Beaumont, TX. Ask for Buckie, the Sales Manager. If I would have needed a truck, I'd a bought that one instead of getting that deal for my buddy. It was an '07 model, but I've talked to people who have bought there before and they all told me they beat just about anyone's price any given day of the week.

And no, I'm not sponsored by them, but I should be (at least I think so!)

Good Luck.


----------

